# St Lys/FFL



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Francophone or not this video is a real bijou of 1994 St Lys-radio/FFL situated near Toulouse. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1w0jHwpQF8


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Very interesting video. I visited FFL in the early 1990s and this brings back a few memories (although the local wine was flowing freely I can still remember quite a bit about the place!). Happy days.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Until I passed it en-route west to east via Toulouse I hadn't a clue where it was located.
The two old chaps towards the end were reminiscing pre-FFL days when it was woodland and they used to mushroom there. 
Seasons greetings and good luck with the GKA site.


----------

